# Exact print transfer paper



## Angeluz (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi all, I'm pretty much new on the business , I've been doing a couple of works for restaurant on t shirts using v cutter! Now i really want to do full color printing but im really confused about what kind of paper or ink have to buy and do the job well! I have a heat press and an Epson workforce 7010. I dont know if I can use this printer with maybe diff inks or Not! Also I bought last week from stahls: exact print for laser printer ! I was looking for oki printer but i think its discountinued!  Can anyone tell what do I need to do or where to start! Please


----------



## curtislee23 (Aug 7, 2013)

Are you trying to do inkjet transfers (printed out of your home printer)? I think the post says plastisol ink transfers (screen printed by a pro).


----------

